# IUI with high FSH????



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

Following a laparoscopy I had 3 weeks ago to remove a cyst and to check my tubes, I am due to have a hyscosy in 8 days time as during the lap the doctor was unable to find the cyst (left ovary) and also the dye didn't spill into my right ovary. He said he couldn't see the cyst because it had either gone or was surrounded by good cells. He also said that although the dye didn't spill in the right ovary, there was no evidence that it was blocked and everything looked healthy and normal (he said "beautiful ovaries"!!) So the hycosy is to check if the cyst is still there and to see if the dye will go through the right tube. Wish me luck!

I've started my period today and I'm a bit scared to go for an FSH check just in case it's high following laparoscopy and wondering would it be best to get it checked out next month? I'm doing all the stuff to bring it down but last month it was 23!! 

I am due to have IUI - this is a first and was wondering if I have it straight after the hycosy all being well or do I have to wait until next month? If my tube is blocked and I still have a cyst, will I have to have another laparoscopy or go straight for IVF? Also if I still have high FSH but ovulating well, will it go ahead?

I'm a bit confused as to what happens next on all this so anyone who has been through any of the above, your advice would be so much appreciated.

Janeymay xxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Janeymay - Sorry for the delay in getting info to you.  I'm pretty sure that your FSH result won't be affected by your laparoscopy, but if you are really concerned then do leave it until next month just to be on the safe side and it will stop you from wondering 'yes but maybe it could be explained by...'

With regard to starting IUI after your hycosy - if you are doing IUI with injectibles then I'm pretty certain you will have to wait until the month following as you can't have a hycosy done until around day 6 (when the lining is thin and everything can be seen easily).  If you are using injections then this needs to be started around day 3, therefore the timing will not work.  However, if you are having a natural cycle without injectibles then it may be ok to go straight away.

I wouldn't think you would need to have another laparoscopy if you have a cyst but this will depend on how clear their view of it is on future screenings using the 'dildo cam' and all being well (including a lowered FSH result) then I guess you will be able to go directly on to IVF if your tube is indeed blocked.

Please note that every clinic differs so the information I've given you might not be correct for your clinic.  I'm providing you with info based on what I have experienced at my clinic.  Hope that you have these questions answered by your consultant very soon but hope my info has helped in the meantime.

Loads of good luck and  

Holly C xx


----------

